
Facebook confirms four Chinese device makers had broad access to customer data - bad_ramen_soup
https://www.axios.com/facebook-has-data-sharing-partnership-with-chinese-electronics-firms-1528241654-0cbe43e7-fd00-4cbc-abcf-9e481c161fdc.html
======
886
click bait...

